# Verizon S3 maps issue - has anyone else seen this?



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

There seems to be an issue with Google Maps / Nav with all of the JB roms I've tried so far on the Verizon S3. At first I thought it was an issue with CM 10 and CM 10 based roms (Eclipse), so I commented as much on the bug submission on their bug tracker - http://code.google.c...s/detail?id=93. But now I'm seeing the issue on Jellywiz and CleanROM v.5, which are based on the leaked builds from Verizon and not CM 10.

The issue is that the screen flickers / artifacts when scrolling around in Maps, or when using Navigation while driving, especially if you click the time and have it zoom out to show the entire route + live traffic. It seems to have issues whenever you progress enough in your route for the map to update / move, and then every 45 seconds or so the entire map completely disappears and then rewrites itself.

Has anyone else come across this or has found a fix for it? Is it an issue with Jelly bean 4.1 and the s3 and might not get fixed?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I've noticed this a few times when I loaded up a few JB TW builds. I only use Maps once a week so I've no idea how much it affects me. Not helpful but you aren't alone in noticing some glitches in Maps.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Make sure to disable hardware overlays in dev settings. The only I issue I have is ilthr voice giving me wrong directions with nave in the phone being correct.


----------



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

sooner7 said:


> Make sure to disable hardware overlays in dev settings. The only I issue I have is ilthr voice giving me wrong directions with nave in the phone being correct.


Just did and experimented with moving around in Google Maps and it still flickers a bit. I'll test it out on the road later today.


----------

